# Lift or Ladder?



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

40'er aint reachin that!


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> If you come down I'm game for meeting up for drinks :drink:


Wanna spring for the helpers ticket? They can share a room..:laughing:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

summithomeinc said:


> Wanna spring for the helpers ticket? They can share a room..:laughing:


Yeah, the helpers ticket would probably be cheaper than buying drinks :laughing:


----------



## Builder Butch (Jan 30, 2012)

I vote lift.Thats gonna be tough off a latter. Plus i dont see why you can't paint that in 4 to 6 hours and drive home and save the hotel bill?
Good Luck!


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Builder Butch said:


> I vote lift.Thats gonna be tough off a latter. Plus i dont see why you can't paint that in 4 to 6 hours and drive home and save the hotel bill?
> Good Luck!


I thought so too. So I figured 16 hours. Seemed too simple so I added extra time to make sure I'm ok. I figured the room because if it takes 4 hours round trip driving, 8 hours working, 1 hour lunch, 1 hour for supper, not to mention the thing no one expects, like cars parking next to our lift in an emptyu lot, people stopping us to ask questions like can we get their cat out of a tree, or all the other things that happen that are unplanned for, that's a long day. I'll take the room.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

RemodelGA said:


> Yeah, the helpers ticket would probably be cheaper than buying drinks :laughing:


Depends which helper I bring..


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> Yeah, the helpers ticket would probably be cheaper than buying drinks :laughing:


I need to drink what you're drinkin....


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Warren said:


> 40'er aint reachin that!


If a 40' won't get it we can allways strap 1/2 a 24' to it...:laughing::no:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


>


Scotch = Icky....Sailor Jerry Rum = MMM mmm good :thumbup:


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

Whether you use a lift or a ladder, it looks like you will be blocking off an entrance to fairly large parking lot. Hope you figured some barriers in the bid.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I once saw a guy using a sky hook . :blink:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Eaglei said:


> I once saw a guy using a sky hook . :blink:


Did he have it hooked to the the belt on his pants too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't believe no one suggested the obvious....















Jet pack :thumbsup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Sometimes I get flashing in the paint when I'm using a jetpack :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

RemodelGA said:


> Sometimes I get flashing in the paint when I'm using a jetpack :laughing:


You need to use the Festool jet pack with the diffuser attachment.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

It's the new Festool Flypex 1400 :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I miss the days when all you needed was a Binford 3000.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Well there are a few things I forgot in the bid. 1)Having to block the entrance. Hoping it won't be much of an issue because we are starting at 8am, they don't open till 11:00. 2) 80.00 delivery for the lift. 3) Fuel cost for the lift. 4) I don't have inland marine insurance so another 12% of the lift rental for that. 

Anyone have any other issues I may have missed?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Get a 50 foot pull behind and lose the fuel and delivery costs. Set up on one side, paint, reset on the other and paint. Go home.

What the heck is inland marine insurance, and what does that have to do with a lift?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Get a 50 foot pull behind and lose the fuel and delivery costs. Set up on one side, paint, reset on the other and paint. Go home.
> 
> What the heck is inland marine insurance, and what does that have to do with a lift?


It is a type of insurance that is needed for things like that, google it to find out what it really is. I had to have it the other day when I rented a Skytrack lift. It is part of my GL insurance. protects them and me incase anything happens to the machine.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I own a medium size lift I don't need to rent one very often. But my inland marine doesn't cover rentals. It's a separate insurance 100k coverage is $200 a year.

Cole


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

In this particular application a Towable Boom Lift would easily do the job.

and a heck of a lot cheaper than a driveable one.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought I was getting the job. I cleaned my ladder and everything. I fugered I could tie strap two 40's together..


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If the budget is an issue....

Just throw a rope over the top...:thumbup:

anchor one end....

couple of Jumars, class 6 slings...

a little side to side action & git 'er done...:thumbsup::whistling:laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I thought I was getting the job. I cleaned my ladder and everything. I fugered I could tie strap two 40's together..


Hey Matt I have a 40 foot ladder you can use if you drive by and pick it up.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I thought I was getting the job. I cleaned my ladder and everything. I fugered I could tie strap two 40's together..


Jut rent a Smaller lift and put a smaller ladder in the lift!!


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you got plenty off feedback all leaning towards a lift and that gets my vote as well. Just spent last week painting trying to reach 32' on a 24' ladder and it sucked.
Looking forward to seeing the photos of process and finished product.

And don't forget to tell us about the "All you can eat steak and butterfly shrimp for $10.59.". Just admit it, that's really why your staying overnight.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

griz said:


> If the budget is an issue....
> 
> Just throw a rope over the top...:thumbup:
> 
> ...


That would be a lot funnier if I hadn't done that a time or two in my youth. One was a church steeple that I had to "jug" up. No more.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I would just bid it for $200 and then hire a helicopter pilot to fly me close enough for $3500 and hour. Sometimes it seems thats how I like to do it..


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I would just bid it for $200 and then hire a helicopter pilot to fly me close enough for $3500 and hour. Sometimes it seems thats how I like to do it..


I do understand. Unfortunately.

Well I'm gonna do it tomorrow. I'll post some pictures, as long as everything goes well. If I lose my a** then no pictures means it never happened.:laughing:

Having some issues with getting the lift rental an insurace certificate with them being additional insured. Never heard of needing that to rent a lift for a day. I may have to see if there is a Home Depot close by. Just sign and go..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> I do understand. Unfortunately.
> 
> Well I'm gonna do it tomorrow. I'll post some pictures, as long as everything goes well. If I lose my a** then no pictures means it never happened.:laughing:
> 
> Having some issues with getting the lift rental an insurace certificate with them being additional insured. Never heard of needing that to rent a lift for a day. I may have to see if there is a Home Depot close by. Just sign and go..


Sounds like you need to remind your insurance carrier who works for who.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Sounds like you need to remind your insurance carrier who works for who.


I agree. I've had them for 4 years now. It may be time to shop for better rates and better service.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got a good broker if you need.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I can text my agent and have a cert faxed or snail mailed within minutes. It is impresses the client when they ask for a cert and I have one for them before the meeting is over.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

A certificate of insurance is different than an additional insured...I think. Do you have coverage for rental equipment on your policy?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> A certificate of insurance is different than an additional insured...I think. Do you have coverage for rental equipment on your policy?


Im sure but that is their problem. I had the same issue a few weeks ago and it was solved while I was standing at the rental store.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Im sure but that is their problem. I had the same issue a few weeks ago and it was solved while I was standing at the rental store.


Agreed...our agent sounds like yours..one call does it all!


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I can text my agent and have a cert faxed or snail mailed within minutes. It is impresses the client when they ask for a cert and I have one for them before the meeting is over.


Usually I can too. For whatever reason this time it's just not happening. Last time I needed them to be additional insured it was done in 2 hours. This time I been on it for 2 days. Kinda sucks cause I never had an issue before, If I had I would have given myself more time. Honestly though this is the first time I have had a rental company ask me for any kind of insurance info.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Guild and Landis in Dayton Ohio. :thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I would have used pump jacks.


----------

